# Wearing the uniform



## Fruss (14 Apr 2004)

Hi, I would like to know, when you‘re not on duty, can you wear the uniform? Like if you‘re going to a wedding, to the convenience store, etc..  What are the rules about that? Just asking..  I‘m still a civilian.   :crybaby:


----------



## The_Falcon (14 Apr 2004)

There was a discussion on this not more than three weeks ago. Do a search and you will find all the info you need.


----------



## dave_conolly (14 Apr 2004)

http://army.ca/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi/topic/16/819? 

^^Is the previous topic about it, remember to click search on the top right of your screen.


----------



## D-n-A (14 Apr 2004)

common sense

why would you wear your uniform to go shopping?


you only wear it when your on duty,going to an from the armoury, things like that


----------



## Superman (14 Apr 2004)

*straps on helmet*
Can I have 
2x white bread
4x lettuce
3x ham

Thanks very much ma‘am


----------



## Fruss (14 Apr 2004)

Falcon: Sorry, probably I didn‘t search as much as I should‘ve.

DNA: Maybe just because your(I‘m) proud to be in military..  well..  in the future..  As I could read, I will have a nice and long lecture as to when and how to wear the uniform..

Superman:     I didn‘t think about it that way..


----------



## D-n-A (14 Apr 2004)

I didnt lecture you

haha, yea superman, nothing looks out of the ordinary when somone walks into a store wearing combats an full fighting order, haha


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (15 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by D-n-A:
> [qb] haha, yea superman, nothing looks out of the ordinary when somone walks into a store wearing combats an full fighting order, haha [/qb]


Nah, what you need to do is put on all your winter whites (incl. balaclava) and walk into a bank.    

See the looks you get.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (15 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Frank in Vancouver:
> [qb] Hi, I would like to know, when you‘re not on duty, can you wear the uniform? Like if you‘re going to a wedding, to the convenience store, etc..  What are the rules about that? Just asking..  I‘m still a civilian.    :crybaby:  [/qb]


Don‘t worry. They‘ll tell you everything you need to know on BMQ.


----------



## kurokaze (15 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Frank in Vancouver:
> [qb]
> DNA: Maybe just because your(I‘m) proud to be in military..  well..  in the future..[/qb]


FYI: There‘s a difference between being proud to be in the military and flaunting the fact that you are.

Especially as a reservist.

But I digress, you will learn all of this on your BMQ.  No worries.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Apr 2004)

On exercises in Germany they wouldn‘t even blink an eye and we carried our personal weapons everywhere. I remember going into a Gastoff during a rainstorm and finding it crowded with US Rangers, German mountain troops and Canadian‘s all with their weapons and combat gear, it was quite the sight to see.


----------



## Danjanou (15 Apr 2004)

Colin stop taking me down memory lane.    

"Ok guys one more beer and then back in the track (hic)..... now where did I lay down my FN"


----------



## jasonin20020 (16 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Danjanou:
> [qb] Colin stop taking me down memory lane.
> 
> "Ok guys one more beer and then back in the track (hic)..... now where did I lay down my FN" [/qb]


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Apr 2004)

Winter Warfare gear at the Superstore in the middle of August is the only way to shop


----------



## Da_man (16 Apr 2004)

You know in movies you often see some sort of occasion, and "the general" is wearing his uniform.   can you actually do that?


----------



## AlphaCharlie (16 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Da_man:
> [qb] You know in movies you often see some sort of occasion, and "the general" is wearing his uniform.   can you actually do that? [/qb]


Well at Regimental dinners and at military banquets and stuff I would assume you wear your DEUs (dress uniform).


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Ex-Dragoon:
> [qb] Winter Warfare gear at the Superstore in the middle of August is the only way to shop     [/qb]


You should try practicing with snowshoes on the beach! Very difficult to pick up babes wearing them!


----------



## bossi (16 Apr 2004)

Until you get the lecture, here are some "rules of thumb":

You wear your uniform on duty, as well as on your way to and from work (normally - some exceptions may apply, i.e. if the "threat" level is high).

Thus, you can stop and pick up a few things on your way to or from work (within reason:  eggs, bread, milk ... but you should wait until you‘re back in civvies before you go for a final fitting at the local "Lusty Leather Lovers" S&M shop ...) 

You‘ll learn all about this eventually, including how to request permission from your CO if you want to wear your uniform to a social function (e.g. mess kit as an equivalent to "black tie")

You do NOT wear your uniform any place where to do so would bring disgrace upon the Army (i.e. "aerobic exercise bars" - where your heart rate goes up as the clothes come off ... don‘t anybody tell Tree Hugger, or she‘ll probably go off the handle again, but some hetrosexuals actually enjoy watching attractive members of the opposite sex disrobe ... and the ones who can‘t accomplish this with their wit, natural charm, intellect and rugged good looks sometimes resort to "aerobic exercise bars" ...)


----------



## Superman (16 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by bossi:
> [qb] don‘t anybody tell Tree Hugger, or she‘ll probably go off the handle again,  [/qb]


*rolls on the floor laughing  :dontpanic:


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Apr 2004)

bossi owns.


----------



## D-n-A (16 Apr 2004)

haha, that reminded me of some british soldier that wore her uniform during some porn movie she was in..


----------



## bossi (16 Apr 2004)

Well ... I‘m not sure the "ballet" sends the right message vis-a-vis physical fit-ness (i.e. training for war) ... so I‘ll stick with "aerobic exercise bar" for now.


----------

